# No chemo today for Gunner



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner did not get chemo today. His white blood cell count was too low. We will go back next Thursday and try again. He has great energy but a little depressed at times because he can't do his normal activities yet. He is a certified therapy dog that works at Children's Hospital in Detroit. He also isn't going on walks because his stool isn't firm enough for me to pick up easily if he went on someone's lawn. My poor baby... Please keep him in your prayers. Thank you.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Prayers coming Gunner's way!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm so sorry. Keeping your boy in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Good thoughts being sent out to sweet Gunner and you.....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending continued prayers and good thoughts for you and Gunner.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Praying for Gunner and for you.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Continued prayers for sweet Gunner.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Praying for Gunner! Wow-he goes to Children's? The kids must love him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gunner*

I am praying for Gunner and you.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Prayers for Gunner....poor guy.....I feel bad for him....hopefully he'll be back to his old self in no time.....


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Lots of prayers are sent your way. Poor baby.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Praying for Gunner! Wow-he goes to Children's? The kids must love him!


They do love him as well as the doctors, nurses and the other employees. He's been depressed lately. He really misses going. I feel so bad for him.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Sounds like Gunner needs a little therapy himself. Maybe there are some neighborhood children or friends children that can come visit him?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> They do love him as well as the doctors, nurses and the other employees. He's been depressed lately. He really misses going. I feel so bad for him.


I'll bet. Poor guy!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I have people stop over for visits and I drive him to places to see people such as some of the businesses on our walks. The people come to the car and give him some lovin'


----------

